

Visiting SF, what are some great cheap eats to try? - mdgrech23

The title says it all. Places to see and things to do outside of the normal tourist stuff are also welcome.
======
elyrly
[http://sf.funcheap.com/](http://sf.funcheap.com/) \- Great resource for
activities around SF

[https://twitter.com/Events415](https://twitter.com/Events415) \- Start-up
mixers w/food

[http://www.7x7.com/](http://www.7x7.com/) &
[http://sf.eater.com/](http://sf.eater.com/) \- Great resource for new
Shops/Resturants

SF Craigslist (Tickets) - Find events (sporting, concerts, etc) for less then
face-value

